# Main Creeks No Rest For The Wicked- Remi



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

A few pictures of my boy working on whoa training in the yard.

Before anyone says it, yes he is in training with an e-collar. I was ALWAYS against e-collars (shock collars) in the past. Before I had a shorthair. The way that these dogs hunt is so much different than labs, they are ranging dogs, meaning you have to be comfortable with them ranging out ahead of you 200 yards +. They find and point the bird and you flush it. With labs you teach them to hunt close so that they flush for you and you shoot. With Remi we are using very low stim for whoa (stop and hold point steady to the flush) and the beeper for recall. Meaning he can feel that stim from up to a 1/2 mile away or hear the beeper from that range and either whoa or recall. He is now learning the difference between the two. It is simply amazing to see these dogs react and turn on a dime or stop on a dime to that stimulation. As a hunter, you don't want to be yelling across a field nor is it always possible for them to see you for hand signals, etc. 

So, enough rambling..here's Remi in training. 





































So we started out with Remi just on a leash and flat collar, we'd give a little jiggle on the lead to give him some feeling on his neck for whoa. We were able to move about 50 ft away while still being able to reinforce that whoa with the lead attached. From there we move back to a short lead and e-collar for whoa training next to him. Now we will work on range. He held a whoa at about 25 feet WHILE the girls played ball in front of him tonight. Talk about intense for him. Those last few photos you can see the intensity in his eyes- that was while DH was standing there next to him. We had DH move away and he shook with intensity. He held his whoa though, thats exactly whats expected of him. I cant wait to get him out in the field this fall on his collar and see what he can really do.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

These pictures are AWESOME!!:biggrin: :thumb:

Thanks for sharing!!

I remember a little from when my dad was raising and training our ESS to hunt...it was, as you said, very exciting AND intense when they "click" and just "get it"!!:happy: (I know my dad some what misses that with his bullies now!)


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it's terrific that you have a working dog that is actually doing what it is suppose to do! I really think dogs aren't happy if they are denied the job that they were bred to do. Great job with your pooches!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I agree with Chowder -- so great to see a dog fulfilling its purpose! love the pics -- soo beautiful!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

From amazing dock dog to soon to be wonderful hunting dog...you've got one heck of a fine dog in Remi.

::Looks down to her own hoodlums lying on their beds:: Sigh. Oh well.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

You're so blessed to have a dog like Remi, Kelly! He looks like such a super dog!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Remi is just stunning!
He is so smart and handsome too.
You always seem to take the best pictures.
You must be so proud of Remi!


----------



## hacker yellow lab (Aug 9, 2011)

your right about the two diffrent breeds labs-gsp
remi looks awesome. i'm a bird dog lover


----------

